# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Gdje kupiti ovaj materijal za uložak

## Paula

Imam njihovu pelenicu i htjela bi si napraviti uložak. Gdje u Zg mogu kupiti taj materijal?

----------


## Paula

:Sick:   zaboravih staviti link:
http://www.snap-ez.com/InfoPocketInsert.html

----------


## cekana

> Gdje u Zg mogu kupiti taj materijal?


 :? 
Zar toga ima u nas

----------


## sunac

Nema, evo link: http://www.babeco.co.uk/BuyFabrics.html  :Wink:

----------


## Paula

razočarana sam  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Paula*, niceg nema kod nas!

Ja sam danas narucila jos dosta materijala za svoje pelenice i platila cca 2/3 ukupnog iznosa za postarinu!!   :Sad:  Koma.

----------


## Paula

Možda bude bolje kad uđemo u EU  :/

----------


## Anita-AZ

Pa sto se ovoga tice i ne, jer su cijene bolje u USA.

----------


## Tiwi

.. a možda su u bunaru..

Mislim da to kod nas neće tako skoro. Ponekad imam osjećaj da živimo u nekoj banana republici. Evo, ovdje u Samoboru ne možeš nać ni pošteni dječji uzorak na posteljnom platnu   :Rolling Eyes:    a da ne spominjem neke druge materijale.

----------


## may

nije ni Osijek bolji...
nikako da nađem šareni flanel...sve samo jednobojni...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Pogledajte nas... stanje nasih gradova procjenjujemo po izboru sarenog flanela!   :Laughing:

----------


## meda

jos cu ja pocet uvozit sareni flanel u hrvatsku   :Grin:

----------


## Paula

A kako je kod susjeda u deželi ?

----------


## kli_kli

aj bar imate neki flanel.
za utehu, ja nisam nikakav nasla u bg-u. ne kazem da bas nema, ali od 5 prodavnica niti jedna nije imala. ja sam zato i odustala od sivanja pelena.

----------


## babyiris

Probajte kontaktirati Čateks, Čakovec. Kad budem tamo, pitat ću jesu li spremni slat poštom i pokupit broj telefona.

Ak hoćete, mogu vam ja proslijediti. To su uglavnom reslovi od 1,5 pa do 5 metara i ne da se rezati na manje(naziv im je SINDI), ali su zato uzorci super. Koštaju oko 18kn/m (zato jer su reslovi,a ne u bali).

Toliko da znate.

----------

